

CyanogenMod domain situation has been resolved - jonah
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/domain-situation-has-been-resolved

======
frost_knight
The CyanogenMod team has shown some amazing gentlemanly honor, mixed with a
worthy dash of can-do pragmatism, and I hoist a glass o' the pure in their
direction.

------
krosaen
apparently from the guy who managed the domain:

[https://plus.google.com/116028512018932696380/posts/4gDX3Hyg...](https://plus.google.com/116028512018932696380/posts/4gDX3HygM3E)

~~~
elithrar
> "I purchased the CyanogenMod.com domain name 3 years ago and have been
> responsible for the renewal fees ever since"

What's not clear is whether he purchased it (through a broker or private sale)
or whether he "purchased" it in the sense he just registered it with a
registrar. If the latter, he could not have been up for more than $60 ($30 is
more likely).

The way he writes it makes it seem like the renewal fees ("... ever since")
were a big deal and that he was doing them a huge favor by paying for it.

------
tjbiddle
Fantastic to hear that this was resolved so quickly. I'm never left
unimpressed by what a simple blog post and it's audience can accomplish.

~~~
damian2000
And if we are to believe the dude who created the problem, the swarm of hate
on his personal twitter & email accounts.

------
magoon
Lesson learned: Don't trust anybody with your domain name registration, it's
your brand's front door.

------
jff
The comments on that post are horrible.

------
drivebyacct2
There is so much wrong with the other guy's story [1] that it's hard to even
know where to begin.

1\. No mention of the 10K extortion attempt.

2\. No mention of the "big deal" (fraud) perpetrated by impersonating Steve
and or the CM team to negotiate deals that netted the guy (a guesstimated)
$8K.

3\. The Registrar changing the NSs of a locked domain is either baloney, or a
good reason to never use that registrar again. That would make it impossible
to do a zero downtime domain xfer.

4\. Even on twitter his story was inconsistent or half full of him lashing out
at people.

I've been told that the team is not pursuing anything, though PayPal, N2A
and... what was the other big one... all have been contacted and told what
happened (see #2).

Were there ever "the days" when people would say "I'm sorry" without caveats
or excuses and mean it 100%? At best, he apologizes to anyone he "offended". I
guess he offended my sense of decency, and offended my sensibilities given how
to handle cases where you screwed up. Between his Twitter and this "summary",
I would say the shovel is still in his hands. I wonder if he paused for breath
or realized how big the hole was.

[1]
[https://plus.google.com/116028512018932696380/posts/4gDX3Hyg...](https://plus.google.com/116028512018932696380/posts/4gDX3HygM3E)

~~~
esolyt
According to ArsTechnica:

"No money has ever been extorted from CM nor will it ever be," Deveci told
Ars. Ahmet claims that Kondik once asked him how much he would be willing to
sell the domain for. "I replied as a joke and said $10K. He didn't even reply
after that, he went offline, and simply started changing all my logins access
and passwords."

[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/owner-of-
cyanogenmod-...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/owner-of-cyanogenmod-
com-hijacks-domain-demands-10000/)

~~~
fruchtose
Either Deveci is trying to hide the fact that he attempted extortion, or he
has no sense of proportion. $10,000 is exactly the wrong amount for a joke. $1
would be silly. $100 would be reasonable. $1 million would be a joke. $10,000
is extortion.

